# Working on Commission Fish



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Too. Many. Colors. And transparencies acutally. I've never done a fish like this and now that I acutally have time to sit down for a bit a month late I'm trying to glare it into submission haha. Also I tried a a pose that wasn't a sideways shot. 



















It doesn't help that he marbled across the pictures I have of him. Still what a handsome boy he was. <3 I hope to honor him properly.​


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

​


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

very beautiful 0o0" i could never do something like that. did you use photo shop? i would like tips if it is not a secret lol ;]


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this is one out of 3 greatest art's i seen ( am not in the 3 lol)


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Is that Gumbo?!!!!!!!!

It is, isn't it? I love it. Freaking L O V E it! It's making me tear up .. to me it looks like he's swimming into the light under the rainbow bridge ... worth the wait


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

@Cajunamy

Indeed it is c: It's taking me forever since I'm never at the right house with the right computer but I'm working on it  I'm also working out how exactly to get his colors done right. After all he's such a lovely boy I don't want to do it shod. 

@betta lover1507

Indeed this is done in photo shop. Nothing too tricky just practice


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Not shoddy. NOt at ALL. I am so excited for when it's done and I can get it printed out and hung. But don't feel rushed! I know you're busy


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i don't have photo shop but i tried it before i suck at it -_- beautiful drawing though =D


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, fantastic.
One thing I know I need to work on is perspective, but this is a beautiful angle.


----------



## hufflepuffyfish (Aug 28, 2011)

*Wow, this is coming along so nicely! Great job.
It's also interesting to see people try something other than sideways drawing of bettas. <3 I luff it. *


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW!!! You're AWESOME!!! How do you do it?


----------

